# Glock loads



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

I am pretty new to handguns and have a few questions about Glocks. I was told not to shoot reloads in a Glock and was wondering why. I would like to learn how to reload but if I can't shoot reloads in the glock, it won't do me much good. I have had my G19 for several years but am just getting seriously into shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To be honest, 9mm ammo is so cheap that it really isn't worth reloading - I can buy CCI Blazer in 50 packs for $5.69. What is sad is that prior to Jan 1, 2006, it was $3.86 a box at my local Academy store. But, $5.69 is still cheap.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The Glock warranty is invalidated if you use reloads. Of course, many people use reloads anyway. Also, the construction of the Glock barrels is supposed to necessitate using jacketed bullets instead of all lead bullets. Since many reloaders use jacketed bullets, this may not pose much of a problem.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You have to worry about over doing the charge so that you don't blow out the barrel. But you have that concern with every gun so just be carefull. I'd do it if I had the equiptment.


----------



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

I had also heard not to shoot lead. Any more details on why?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

shipleyj said:


> I had also heard not to shoot lead. Any more details on why?


I've put well over 15K rounds of hard cast lead bullets through several different Glocks with no leading problems. If you are going to shoot lead try 10-20 rounds, pull the barrel and see if you're getting leading, if you have little leading then try 50 and check again, keep going until you see a build up. Mine never leaded up any worse than my other guns, so I just shot them, then did my standard clean after shooting.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the reasons is that re-used brass can weaken and increase the chance for a split case at the 6 o'clock resulting in a KB. You can always purchase an aftermarket barrel with a fully supported 6 o'clock if you want to shoot re-loads.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

shipleyj said:


> I am pretty new to handguns and have a few questions about Glocks. I was told not to shoot reloads in a Glock and was wondering why. I would like to learn how to reload but if I can't shoot reloads in the glock, it won't do me much good. I have had my G19 for several years but am just getting seriously into shooting.


It's a Glock period.. That means shoot anything you want through it. Problem solved. Your welcome.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

shipleyj said:


> I am pretty new to handguns and have a few questions about Glocks. I was told not to shoot reloads in a Glock and was wondering why. I would like to learn how to reload but if I can't shoot reloads in the glock, it won't do me much good. I have had my G19 for several years but am just getting seriously into shooting.


Check out this thread: http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5618
Scroll down and look at the Wikipedia entries; they should give you some insight as to what GLOCK's stance is.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I too have a G19 that I bought in 2000 and all I've ever run through it are reloads that I make on my Dillon 650. Granted, they do say it will void the warranty but if anyone has an argument with this ,then they would have an argument with thousands of shooters who reload for their Glocks and other pistols. KBs can happen but they're rare and can also(and have) happen with factory ammo. Most of the unsupported chamber issues are with the 40 S&W cartridge and there are quality aftermarket barrels to deal with this. I've run hundreds of 115,124,and 147 grain bullets in both metal jacket and copper plated using various powders in my G19 and it has never jammed, not even once. There are some lead bullets made by Kead (if the name is correct) that state that these are so hard that they can be run through a Glock with no adverse build up of pressure which is the reason why typical lead bullets are not recommended. As for getting into reloading, get a hold of some good manuals by Speer,Lyman, and other notable makers of products for reloading and read, read, read. Then get to know some people that do it on a regular basis so you can learn hands on about what good equipment you can get that fits your budget and also learn proper safety rules that go with it when dealing with this hobby. It can be rewarding in the fact that you can save a lot of money in the long run( especially with 9mm) and taylor your loads to suit you at the same time.


----------

